# Favorite Deer photo



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

I have a new favorite deer picture. I was fortunate enough to punch my tag today. Shot a nice 8 point. Best part of the whole thing was spending the day in a blind with my son.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Congrats on a great buck. He has some solid bases.


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Nice buck, DL!


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Congratulations and great times with your son.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Great buck...great memories.
Congrats!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Think I’ve seen that second pic(maybe on a “first buck” thread when jr. shot it? If so, though you got a nice buck, I think he has you beat some!😊😊


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

These pictures were taken yestaurday. But you may recognize my sons face from the pictures I posted of his Deer, and yes his is bigger. I had planned on holding out for 1 of the nicer deer we have on camera but just the whole experience yestaurday and him right beside me and the excitement on his face. Inches no longer mattered.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Nice buck! I am sure your son was excited too.


----------

